
Show HN: InstaNote – take notes like chat - aj2
Hi everyone! We are building InstaNote (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.instanote.io) to make note taking fast and easy with a familiar interface.<p>Most notes apps are heavyweight and require a lot of overhead to save things and manual organization to manage. They also aren&#x27;t optimized for things people save often (URLs!). Many users resort to sending themselves emails or messages instead of using these apps.<p>I wanted something extremely simple while supporting the most common needs, so I started building this for myself. The interface is just like chat where you can send a note to yourself. InstaNote supports free form text, lists, images, audio, and custom reminders. It also natively supports shared notes, just like chat rooms.<p>I built this for myself, but have heard from others that they find it useful too. Would love to hear feedback from HN!
======
aj2
Link for convenience: [https://www.instanote.io](https://www.instanote.io)

